

Throw 100 $1 dollar bills around the room like Paul Graham - geneamurphy
http://blog.copper.io/100-dollar-bills-our-ultimate-cloud-cost-saving-challenge/?utm_source=Blog&utm_medium=Hnews&utm_campaign=HNews+100+dollar+blog

======
networked
If there's ever been a good time to revert a submission to its original title,
it's now.

~~~
namenotrequired
I agree, though it seems the OP is the author of the page, so he could change
the original title to this one if he really wants to.

------
Kluny
Fix your copy:

"Send us your latest AWS bill and we will save you at least $100 off your
bill* (must be spending over $2k a month), however – here’s the neat bit – if
we can’t make a saving, we’ll send you one hundred dollars in one dollar
bills.Why the one hundred dollars in one dollar bills, because that’s the way
Paul Graham does it."

The punctuation is incorrect in the second sentence, and it'd be nice to have
the rest of the story - not all your customers are familiar with this little
in-joke, whatever it is.

~~~
geneamurphy
Thanks very much for your comment. Appreciate you spotting this and will
update now.

------
cocoflunchy
What's the story behind this gif?

~~~
swatkat
Here's the story :)

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/10/obligatory-grindr-
joke/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/10/obligatory-grindr-joke/)

It's from a music video made by folks at Exec.

------
devy
Once it's on HN, the first 100 signups have probably been filled by now.

------
rhizome
Green account, utm campaign garbage in the URL. No click.

~~~
pearjuice
But you did find it necessary to reply. Which not only has impact on front
page ranking, it also makes a reference to this page show up on the "new
comments" section which will result in even more people clicking on this
thread and eventually the link.

Then, you will get downvotes for your comment with little to no value and you
get me people like me wasting time trying to explain how you clearly didn't
think this out very well.

